
Show HN: Refactor Your Markdown in a Mind Map - jakew
https://blog.documentnode.io/refactor-your-markdown-in-a-mind-map
======
jakew
The Mind Map view gives you a different perspective to inspect the logical
structure of your document. It boosts your productivity by providing a simple
and intuitive user interface.

Any feedback will be appreciated.

